# Auto World Thunderjet Release 20 Muscle Cars Review



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's the latest review of the new Auto World Muscle Car release. Check out the new 68 Camaro Z-28. It is one of their best bodies yet.

Auto World Thunderjet Release 20 Muscle Cars Review

-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

They took the racing elements off the Camaro.

I wish they'd fix the grille & taillights on the Charger.

Nice pics Paul.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

If they were $15 each I'd buy them all but they'll be at least $10 more than that so I won't get any.


----------



## SpeedyNH (Sep 13, 2014)

wondering if the AW QC has gotten any better.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The Thunderjet UltraG chassis works reliably. The cars run well. I took advantage of the Thanksgiving deal and picked up the yellow Fury and green Charger. They run great. And the price was right.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

TK Solver said:


> If they were $15 each I'd buy them all but they'll be at least $10 more than that so I won't get any.


Have to agree that I wouldn't pay $25 for any of these. Different paint...more of the same. I just don't need any more Chargers, Camaros, Chevelles, etc...and especially Mustangs. Done to death as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

pshoe64 said:


> Here's the latest review of the new Auto World Muscle Car release. Check out the new 68 Camaro Z-28. It is one of their best bodies yet.
> 
> Auto World Thunderjet Release 20 Muscle Cars Review
> 
> -Paul


GREAT-JOB, (as always) Paul!! :wink2:

I noticed that the Nova & Mustang look to be MORE-Detailed than B-4 :smile2:

Keep Keeping Us In formed..
especially with those Super-Detailed Pics !!! 

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :grin2:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

It looks like they're no longer including display/storage cubes.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe that is a good thing, I feel guilty throwing the boxes away. I used to get ThunderJet 500s and X-Tractions as race prizes, maybe 50 in all. I gave a few away as prizes at my own races, and tuned a few up to race, but I still have 35 unused cars sitting on the shelf.
People are always griping that these cars do not always run well and while that is true it usually does not take a great deal of effort to have fast, good running cars.
I have written tuning articles for both the T-Jet and X-Traction cars and those are available as PDFs.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLR42NthGeCMFdqbGJkZ28xalU/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLR42NthGeCbmxRYmhsRjdrSDg/view?usp=sharing


----------

